# Singer model 227 Manual?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a way to get a free instruction manual?
I am looking on line- I got one - in a table from Freecycle- took it to the sewing machine repair place- they got it working really nice- seems really really heavy duty working-but the instruction manual is online- for like 20 bucks is the cheapest I have found it- I would love to find one much cheaper- or free even

this is the machine I got- not this one but the same kind- only the person put in in a sewing table-
http://www.singeroriginalvintagepro...WINGMACHINEWITHDROPFEEDDOGGREATCOLLECTOR.aspx


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone have this model? and know anything about it? like have any tips?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

www.singerco.com/accessories/instruction-manuals/search


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

$20 bucks on Ebay ==> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-Si...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec7182014


----------

